# Fußball: wer gewinnt am 6.9.2013? Deutschland oder Österreich?



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Sep. 2013)

Morgen geht es los, da bekommen die Germanen eines auf die Mütze! :thumbup:

Brav tippen liebe Leute!

Tobi


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Sep. 2013)

Wie bei mir im Forum, 100 % tippen auf einen österreichischen Sieg! :WOW:

Tobi


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2013)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Morgen geht es los, da bekommen die Germanen eines auf die Mütze! :thumbup:
> 
> Brav tippen liebe Leute!
> 
> Tobi




Das hättest du wohl gerne, niemals!!


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2013)

Ich drück den Ösis die Daumen


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2013)

Das wird wohl nix mit einem Sieg der Össis.


----------



## Lion60 (5 Sep. 2013)

wer schon Deutschland. Vor allen bei den Fliegenfängern als Torhüter.


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Sep. 2013)

Deutschland wird schon gewinnen aber nur knapp. Und vor allem wird bei nahezu jeden Gegenangriff unsere Abwehr schwimmen!


----------



## Q (6 Sep. 2013)

gewinnen wird der Tobi wegen seinem Ringelschwänzchen


----------



## Death Row (6 Sep. 2013)

Ist mir eigentlich latte wer gewinnt. Deutschland kommt so oder so zur WM und scheidet dann wieder kläglich spätestens im Halbfinale aus


----------



## comatron (6 Sep. 2013)

Der Bessere soll gewinnen !!! Oder vielleicht doch lieber Deutschland ?


----------

